# Early Birthday Present!!



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Wife surprised me with two boxes of full curl mallards. Ive been wanting those for a long, long time! Guess I'll keep her around for another year , haha! 

These are some sweeeeeet blocks, check them out if you never have. They are heavy and work great in the field too! Bring on the 2011 season!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sweeeet! She's a keeper!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

I always did like Kelly! see ya this weekend.


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice... my birthday is coming up just before the opener. Hoping my wife takes a hint from your's!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> Wife surprised me with two boxes of full curl mallards. Ive been wanting those for a long, long time! Guess I'll keep her around for another year , haha!
> 
> These are some sweeeeeet blocks, check them out if you never have. They are heavy and work great in the field too! Bring on the 2011 season!


Your welcome... She told me that one doz is for you and the other is for me. 

Just messin that is a heck of a gift!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ringmuskie9 said:


> Your welcome... She told me that one doz is for you and the other is for me.
> 
> Just messin that is a heck of a gift!


You can borrow them whenever you want, you just have to stop by and pick them up!


----------

